# What food do you love to eat??



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

What food do you love to eat??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

Steak - 


  But I have been digging the Sushi lately...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2005)

Mexican - Quesadilla Marina.  == Quesadilla with shrimp, cheese, sauted onions and green peppers, sour cream, guacamole, tomato, lettuce.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2005)

_Fried. 

_


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2005)

_BigDyl has an avatar._


----------



## largepkg (Oct 6, 2005)

sausage and yellow rice and anything with cheese


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _BigDyl has an avatar._


 Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhh...

 If you could just go ahead and notice that from now on...

 That would be greaaaaaat -


----------



## njc (Oct 6, 2005)

Gyros


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _BigDyl has an avatar._


Yes, didn't you know? He thought that he had to pay for it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2005)

I love Italian food.


----------



## LAM (Oct 6, 2005)

Italian then French, good stuff !


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a cheese and olive fetish.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhh...
> 
> If you could just go ahead and notice that from now on...
> 
> That would be greaaaaaat -




Hi Milton.  Whhaaaat's happening?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes, didn't you know? He thought that he had to pay for it.




I was too lazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2005)

salmon. the big, juicy, farmed, mercury laden, bad for u kind. 

 or extra sharp white cheddar and hot peppers.

 pizza w cured italian olives.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2005)

mexican w sour cream...


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 6, 2005)

All you can eat crab legs.  Not the crappy skimpy ones at Red Lobster, but a good all you can eat special of nice big meaty crab legs.  They always lose money on me.  Especially if there is a good sporting event on where I can just camp out.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2005)

Between Seafood, Steakhouse, and Indian food.

I voted Indian food, cause I don't eat enough of it, and man I love Curries


----------



## largepkg (Oct 7, 2005)

Curry anything kicks ass!


----------



## Gordo (Oct 7, 2005)

If chocolate is a food....then chocolate.   
Otherwise, pizza or steak.

Thai is good too....hotter the better   

For my kids, I'd say Ketchup qualifies as a food group


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 7, 2005)

Italian and Steakhouse !


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Italian and Steakhouse !


 How about Italian Steak (siciliano) -


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 8, 2005)

mexican, pizza and blizzards. not necessarily in that order but potentially all in one sitting  .


----------



## thajeepster (Oct 8, 2005)

mmmm... thai... :drool:

anything sateh, or curried and im in heaven.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

fish and chips from a greasy little fish ans chip shop in a seaside town in England!!! mmmmmmm

I picked greek in the poll though, cause thats good, I also enjoy eating pussy!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2005)

I can only choose one?!  I like it all.  I picked Japanese/sushi though.  Sushi rocks.  When you get full from sushi, it's such a "clean" full.  Thai was a close second.  I love their tropical fruity/spicy dishes.  That milky stuff they use is really good too.


----------



## cha (Oct 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I can only choose one?!  I like it all.  I picked Japanese/sushi though.  Sushi rocks.  When you get full from sushi, it's such a "clean" full.  Thai was a close second.  I love their tropical fruity/spicy dishes.  That milky stuff they use is really good too.




That milky stuff is coconut milk.  I love Thai


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

what about junkfood


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Oct 9, 2005)

Cocunut chicken!


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> fish and chips from a greasy little fish ans chip shop in a seaside town in England!!! mmmmmmm
> 
> I picked greek in the poll though, cause thats good, *I also enjoy eating pussy!!!*


I thought you enjoyed getting your pussy eaten


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought you enjoyed getting your pussy eaten


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't know this about you MYK, your a revervse min0?


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I didn't know this about you MYK, your a revervse min0?



neither did I, at least he talking to me again!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 9, 2005)

any kind of fast food.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> neither did I, at least he talking to me again!


He just wants your vagina.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

My favorite food is























































































































min0 lee


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2005)

I like dairy; cheese, yogurt, cottage cheese, ice cream. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ironman512 (Oct 18, 2005)

Italian, veal marsala, eggplant parm scampi n all dat good shit i cant spell


----------



## Mista (Oct 18, 2005)

Steak, then Italian


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What food do you love to eat??



Pussy.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

Like my grandpappy used to say, they's all good, just some's better...


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Pussy.



dude, have some class please!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Pussy.



 offensive and immature


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> dude, have some class please!





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> offensive and immature



 

Well, if it ain't the pots calling the kettle black.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Well, if it ain't the pots calling the kettle black.


Racist


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

Now thats just uncalled for  
are you trying to imply that I'm salty??


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2005)

A little to the vineger or bleach side.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 26, 2005)

i like how you put french as an option

the only thing that comes to mind when i think of french dishes are those small pieces of meat dressed up..... who would lift and then eat nothing haha


and of course no one voted for french
stupid french people! hahahah! silly morons


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> i like how you put french as an option
> 
> the only thing that comes to mind when i think of french dishes are those small pieces of meat dressed up..... who would lift and then eat nothing haha
> 
> ...



French stuff is good, just not my favorite.  They do have some bizzare dishes, but some really taste stuff as well.

I've been to France a couple of times.  I don't know what the big stigma toward them is all about.  Yeah, there are some snobby people there, but there are everywhere.  Most of them are perfectly hospitable.  Americans are probably bigger jingoists than they are.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 6, 2005)

I like steak and Mexican. I also like wraps, which are similar to burritos, but I'm not sure what kind of food they're classified as.


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've been to France a couple of times.  I don't know what the big stigma toward them is all about.  Yeah, there are some snobby people there, but there are everywhere.  Most of them are perfectly hospitable.  Americans are probably bigger jingoists than they are.



I've never had any problems in France either.  I think for the most part that the Americans that can afford to travel to places like that expect to get sucked off by everyone simply because they are Americans.  then when it doesn't happen all everyone is an asshole.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2005)

Where is the all of the above button? I love food period.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 6, 2005)

Italian... veal/chicken parm with ziti and or spaghetti, real italian pizza, then i would have to go with a nice big juicy steak or some steak tips or something from a steakhouse... FOR FUCK SAKE IM HUNGRY... now look what you did.... asshole.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 6, 2005)

Home made ravioli with sage sauce and freshly grated parmesan


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 7, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> Italian... veal/chicken parm with ziti and or spaghetti, real italian pizza, then i would have to go with a nice big juicy steak or some steak tips or something from a steakhouse... FOR FUCK SAKE IM HUNGRY... now look what you did.... asshole.



You ain't kidding.  I still have to wait another hour and a half until my lunch arrives.  Damn food surveys....why must you torture me!?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 9, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> Italian... veal/chicken parm with ziti and or spaghetti, real italian pizza, then i would have to go with a nice big juicy steak or some steak tips or something from a steakhouse... FOR FUCK SAKE IM HUNGRY... now look what you did.... asshole.


       
I like that shit!! 
What I like to eat is roti, it's a Surinamese dish, it's a lot of veal, chicken, beef, whatever meat you want, with some potatoes, and salad, and they wrap it in a "pancake" I'm sure it has a name, witch is motherfucking nice to eat, and you combine all of that with their spices that they use and it's a great meal.
And it's a lot of food, so if you are hungry and over 200 pounds, you will love this  even more because if the enormous amount of food!

Of course I also eat steakhouse steak, I like that, and some Indian rice and veal dish.      

Like you can see it's everything together here in Amsterdam, we have so many different types of food over here, and I like them all, well except for Chinese food, I eat that maybe once a year or something, I don't like that because it's to little portions, you order chicken and they fried the fuck out of that      not for bodybuilders


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 9, 2005)

chineese (uh spelling)


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 10, 2005)

Steakhouse and then chinese food


----------



## cpush (Dec 22, 2005)

pancakes and kiddie cereal, like omg.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 22, 2005)

Italian since im 75%. 

But I fuckin love steak


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 25, 2005)

Beaver


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Beaver


True story


----------



## JOHNYORK (Dec 25, 2005)

lbs of pasta


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Beaver


----------



## Dreadlox (Jun 11, 2006)

Lebanese Food wasn't on there so I picked my second favorite; Thai. Then Buffalo Wild Wings 50 piece.


----------



## assassin (Jun 12, 2006)

sea food / italian food


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a tuff choice...I love a lot of foods.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2006)

Easy choice for me. Seafood of course.  Lived on the East Coast most of my life so I'm sure that's why seafood is my favorite.


----------



## katt (Jun 19, 2006)

Mexican - refried beans, rice, guacamole, sour cream..... yum!


----------



## Pedro TT (Jun 19, 2006)

A heaping plate of whole wheat pasta smothered in red sauce and romano/parmesan cheese. Followed by a glass of milk and some freshly baked home-made chocolate chip cookies. Dont get me started on chocolate chip cookies!!!! I swear to god....they will be the death of me.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Pizza, Burgers, Quesadillas, fried chicken, brownies, cookies, chicken alfredo........thanks alot, now this cutting thing I am doing is having a much harder time now!


----------



## squanto (Jun 19, 2006)

I put seafood, but only because I didn't see sushi first. But wait... isn't sushi seafood? Mercury will be the death of me but i don't care.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 19, 2006)

squanto said:
			
		

> I put seafood, but only because I didn't see sushi first. But wait... isn't sushi seafood? Mercury will be the death of me but i don't care.





What's mo co md?


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What's mo co md?



Missouri, Colorado, Maryland?


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I love Indian food!!
Just when I try to focus on right eating..... Thanks!!
But also Italian , mexican and Sushi.......Damned..


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheese Curds (deep fried) the MN and WI folks know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 21, 2006)

Cheese Curds are not THAT great....

In a perfect world I would eat nothing but steak, lobster, king crab, shrimp, st.louis ribs, pork chops, and grilled chicken breasts. YUM!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 26, 2006)

All of that...


----------

